# Terms of endearment (used by a grandmother)



## Babystrangeways

Hello!

Could anyone help me out with some nice Romanian T.O.E that may be used by a grandmother to her teenage grand-daughter? 

I'd be really grateful, thanks.


----------



## farscape

Can you give us an example with context of what you're looking for?

Later,


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

As farscape says, we need an example (a complete sentence, perhaps). I'm afraid we don't do lists here, but we're happy to help with specific examples (please, one per thread).

Thanks.


----------



## Babystrangeways

'She didn't call me my name as it was the same as my mother's. Instead she would call me ****** and *******.'

I need the kind of things a grandmother would say to her 14 year old grand daughter. 'Darling' or 'sweetheart', 'chick' or something like that.

Thank you!


----------



## Trisia

Hmmm, I'd say "puișor" is a widely-used one (chicklet).

I've also heard "rățușcă" (duckling) or "iepuraș" (bunny).


----------



## Babystrangeways

Thank you so much for your help! 'Chicklet' is perfect...exactly what I was looking for!

I'm so grateful for your help!


----------

